# Lionel Airways NO. 55



## mycoastie68 (Jul 26, 2012)

I bought a storage locker and it had a Lionel Airways airplane tower in it.
Its been completely restored, anyone know what its worth?
Its pre-war.
Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mycoastie68 said:


> I bought a storage locker and it had a Lionel Airways airplane tower in it.
> Its been completely restored, anyone know what its worth?
> Its pre-war.
> Thanks



There are a couple on Live Auctioneer site you can watch.

Says in my book #55 Airplane w/t stand 37-39 Good shape $190...Ex shape$520.


----------



## mycoastie68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Ed,
do you know the website name?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mycoastie68 said:


> Thanks Ed,
> do you know the website name?



There are some more on the site, here is one,

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/6457837

The other, there might be more check e bay also.

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/8449284


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

its a rare piece no doubt, the restoration could have either helped or hurt it. We would need to see some pictures, if there are repro parts on it that would effect the value. An unrestored one just sold on ebay for $88


----------

